# Any opinion on these?



## DaddyDan2Five (Nov 11, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here had any experience with this kit?

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=300-702&ctab=13#Tabs


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't own them, but I've heard the BR1s with a revised crossover and they sound nice. http://murphyblaster.com/content.php?f=pe_br1.html

The dayton classics do have some impressive sound with the right crossover. For $200 and free shipping, I don't think you can go wrong with that kit. Unless maybe you have more to spend. It gets better, but the TriTrix should be able to beat ANY big box store speaker even near the same price.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I would build them...


----------



## DaddyDan2Five (Nov 11, 2010)

I keep looking around parts express and I don't see a matched center speaker for that kit. :huh: Do you think a BR1 as center would sound right with those?


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

No. You can build the Tritrix as the center.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.speakerdesignworks.com/Tritrix_pg_3.html can use the sealed design for a center.


----------

